

Show HN: my weekend project workplac.es - mathraq
http://workplac.es
A few days ago with a few of my mates I launched a new project called workplac.es<p>There has been many times in the past where I would start working at a new company to find out that the person recruiting me deliberately misled me 
during the interviewing process and that the job or workplace was not as expected.<p>With that in mind we have created http:&#x2F;&#x2F;workplac.es that let you you rate and review companies anonymously.
You sign up using your Linkedin account to prove that you worked at and can genuinley review a given company. We don&#x27;t post anything on the behalf of the user.
Would love to get some feedback<p>What do you guys think of the idea and the website?
======
vsergiu
I doubt it this was a weekend project...since the app already has a team of 6.
Don't lie HN just because it would be a good marketing strategy for your app.

~~~
lkempe
It is definitely a weekend project which we started a year ago with my brother
and then some friends joined us over time to from a great team of 6, right! I
don't see any marketing strategy possible about this!

------
jackma
Nice. I like the clean and simple interface, hope it goes well for you guys.

------
DaveEngland
Looks pretty nice. Do you edit the reviews?

~~~
lkempe
Thanks a lot. No we don't

------
mwhidjaya
awesome- I have already posted my reviews. This could grow really quickly!

~~~
jdubya
It sounds like you don't have a hand in the pot at

workplac.es by the tone of your comment.

I am not sure if you intended to sound like you just

discovered workplac.es but really you are the marketing

person Melissa right? It always irks me when people leave

positive reviews or comments on their own products. It feels so cheap...

I am sure that is not what you are meaning to do though.

I hope that you guys do well. It is best to be transparent on HN.

Just letting you know. workplac.es looks better than Glassdoor already.

I hate Glassdoor.

Please crush them.

~~~
mwhidjaya
Hey Jdubya, you got me - first time using this site and I was just sounded
excited because I am! But you're right, I don't actually have a hand in the
pot yet, I am close friends with the guys that created it though and will be
helping them out with marketing as it grows. Glad you like the look of it so
far, they are a talented bunch and good guys all round.

